# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Ervaringen rond lisexcisie

## rieki

ik heb pap 3b en er is een biopsie gedaan en daar kwam cin 3 uit
nu krijg ik over 10 dagen een lisexcisie. onder narcose dit omdat ik het emotioneel niet goed meer aan kan.
zit er zo mee dat er foute cellen in je lichaam zitten en ben gewoon erg bang.
Nu heb ik ook nog eens gelezen dat het gewoon weer terug kan komen na deze ingreep dus ja maak me erge zorgen. Wie kent dit en heeft dit ook onder gaan. En hoe voel je je darrnaar. na de biopsie heb ik al een week last van gehad veel vloeien voelde me gewoon niet lekker eronder krampen en dat soort klachten. Dus ja ben wel benieuwd nu
hoop dat jullie me wat kunnen vertellen. wil er zoveel mogelijk over weten

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rieki,

Wat vervelend zeg, helaas kan ik je niet verblijden met een eigen ervaring, maar er is nog een ander topic waar ook vrouwen hier last van hebben. Neem hier eens een kijkje: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10945

Als je eventueel aan één van de dames wat informatie wilt vragen kun je deze leden altijd even een PM sturen. Wie weet willen zij je wel helpen met wat informatie!

Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## rieki

> Hoi Rieki,
> 
> Wat vervelend zeg, helaas kan ik je niet verblijden met een eigen ervaring, maar er is nog een ander topic waar ook vrouwen hier last van hebben. Neem hier eens een kijkje: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10945
> 
> Als je eventueel aan één van de dames wat informatie wilt vragen kun je deze leden altijd even een PM sturen. Wie weet willen zij je wel helpen met wat informatie!
> 
> Heel veel sterkte en succes!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


als ik op die link druk krijg ik de mededeling dat ik me moet regristeren maar dit is natuurlijk al gebeurd

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rieki,
He vervelend zeg!
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je je zo goed mogelijk wil inlezen en voorbereiden. Ikzelf kan je ook niet verder helpen.
Ik krijg deze melding ook ondanks dat ik ingelogd ben op dit moment, misschien gaat er iets fout als je op de link klinkt. 
Je kunt het onderwerp wat Sylvia bedoeld ook vinden als je naar vrouwen gaat en dan staat er op dit moment als 6e onderwerp van boven een onderwerp met de naam "Pap 3a en Cin 3 en ook nog hr Hpv virus" of je kan via de zoekfuncite lisexcisie intypen en dan vind je het betreffende onderwerp ook.
Ik heb in dit onderwerp "Lisexconisatie" http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12010 ook links geplaatst naar een onderwerp hier op het forum over "Uitslag uitstrijkje pap3a en cin3" en met links over ervaringen naar andere forums. Deze onderwerpen staan ook onder het kopje 'Vrouwen" en zijn vindbaar via de zoekfunctie onder Lisexconisatie.
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en ik hoop voor je dat de uitslagen na de lisexcisie positief zijn voor je!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rieki,

Wat vreemd dat je dan een inlogscherm krijgt.. Ik heb het niet. Maar om het onderwerp te bekijken kun je gewoon op de link drukken en inloggen met je naam/wachtwoord. Als het goed is kun je hem dan gewoon bekijken. Ik heb ook afentoe dat hij dan vraagt om in te loggen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja als ik op de link van jou klik dan kom ik in een scherm waar ik moet inloggen terwijl ik ingelogd ben, als ik naar beneden scrol/ga dan kan ik de tekst wel lezen, maar moet dus wel opnieuw inloggen wat ik een beetje vreemd vind.
Achja dan maar opnieuw inloggen of opzoek via de zoekfunctie  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn ervaring;

Eerst 'bevriezing' van de slechte cellen in de baarmoederhals gehad, daarna 'verbranding'.
Het probleem bleef echter terugkomen, dus heb ik een conisatie van de baarmoederhals gehad (snijden ze de slechte cellen weg in de vorm van een 'kegeltje'). Is gebeurd onder narcose ... heb er weinig last van gehad; was een simpele ingreep! Het enigste wat je moet doen de eerste paar dagen erna, is je rustig houden .. heb ik toen niet gedaan (had 't toen erg druk), maar alles is goedgekomen  :Wink: 
Nu , meer dan 15 jaar later nog steeds regelmatig op controle en de slechte cellen komen gelukkig niet terug!

Sterkte Rieki
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat jij je ervaring deelt  :Smile: 
Gelukkig maar dat de slechte cellen niet meer zijn teruggekomen en hopelijk blijft dat ook zo!

----------


## renate015

hallo rieki,
heb afgelopen maandag een coloscopie gehad en dat was geen pretje erg veel pijn aan gehad van het speculum. ik heb nu ook nog enigzins last van krampen en bloedverlies de arts kon aan de verkleuring (na azijn) zo al zien dat ik cin 2 had maar de biopsie is betrouwbaarder en wachten we dan ook af. ik heb ook al heel veel gelezen over dit onderwerp en ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik niet ongerust ben dit omdat het allemaal nog over voor stadiums gaat. het is nog geen kanker het kan het worden. dat is wat ik ervan begrijp. ik moet dus binnenkort ook een lisexcisie ondergaan maar ik moet nog even met mijn cardioloog overleggen of dit onder narcose mag of met ruggeprik. het liefst heb ik narcose want ik wil er niet bij zijn. ik ben vd week al helemaal buiten westen gegaan van de pijn dus dat wil ik niet nog een keer.
nou ik hoor wel van je hoe het verder gaat. 
groetjes renate

----------


## jacky60

> ik heb pap 3b en er is een biopsie gedaan en daar kwam cin 3 uit
> nu krijg ik over 10 dagen een lisexcisie. onder narcose dit omdat ik het emotioneel niet goed meer aan kan.
> zit er zo mee dat er foute cellen in je lichaam zitten en ben gewoon erg bang.
> Nu heb ik ook nog eens gelezen dat het gewoon weer terug kan komen na deze ingreep dus ja maak me erge zorgen. Wie kent dit en heeft dit ook onder gaan. En hoe voel je je darrnaar. na de biopsie heb ik al een week last van gehad veel vloeien voelde me gewoon niet lekker eronder krampen en dat soort klachten. Dus ja ben wel benieuwd nu
> hoop dat jullie me wat kunnen vertellen. wil er zoveel mogelijk over weten


hallo

hoe gaat het nu met je?? is de liz meegevallen en is alles weg??

jij bent de eerste die ik tegen komt die ook pijn heeft gehad van de biobt. ik heb daar ook een week last van gehad. 7 weken geleden heb ik een conisatie gehad en heb nu nog steeds pijn , ik werk nog maar halve dagen en doe dan niet alle taken ,slik nog steeds dagelijks tramadol. ben ook zo bang dat het terug komt en ik weer onder het mes moet. zou hier graag met iemand over willen praten die het zelfde mee gemaakt heeft!!

groetjes van jacky

----------


## rieki

hallo jacky

nou het gaat nu weer goed heb mijn eerste uitstrijkje weer gehad was pap 2 nu.moet ik over een half jaar weer. ook ik ben vreselijk bang dat het terug komt en dat ik weer geholpen moet worden. ben ook nog niet gerust omdat ik nu pap 2 heb dus het is niet allemaal weg denk ik dan. maar goed je kunt er weinig aan doen. alleen maar afwachten. vind het een vreselijke situatie waar ik in terrecht ben gekomen. als ik maar iets voel denk ik ojee zou het weer terug komen? maar goed vorige keer heb ik ook niets van gemerkt had helemaal geen klachten. dus ja. hoop dat de pijn bij jou gauw helemaal weg gaat.,En laten we het hopen dat het allemaal weg blijf

----------


## jacky60

hoi rieki,

tjeetje dat lijkt me zo rot...niet gewoon schoon nee pap 2..andere mensen zullen zeggen: is toch niet zo slecht een 2!! bij ons breekt paniek uit!! ik denk er over als het maar even niet goed is alles weg te laten halen!! kan het gewoon niet terug komen. maar dat is ook nog al wat...dus het blijft wikken en wegen!!

toy toy toy..wanneer is jou half jaar om??

groetjes van jacky

----------


## rieki

mijn volgende uitstrijkje is in september.Dus nu eerst op vakantie(ga vrijdag lekker naar portugal) en even alles van me af zetten.En dan hoop ik dat het gauw sept is en dat het nu weer pap1 is. Ik wil best contact houden met je zodat we elkaar nog eens kunnen vertellen hoe het gaat als je dat fijn vind.
Je kunt me altijd gewoon mailen 
[email protected]

----------

